# [SOLVED] Browser Hijacked by Xads



## DVD Player (Oct 15, 2003)

I have been trying to defeat a Hijack from www.xads.offeroptimizer.com in Windows XP, without success!!!

I use Adaware 6 (to no avail in this case) and have also tried Spybot Search and Destroy (also to no effect).

I have used HijackThis to analyse potential sources but there is just nothing that shows up.

I would really appreciate some fresh ideas please!

Cheers!

DVD Player


----------



## $teve (Oct 9, 2001)

Welcome to T.S.G 

Please post your HijackThis logfile for someone to look over.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

And welcome from me as well. Let's move you to the Security Forums.


----------



## DVD Player (Oct 15, 2003)

Here's the HijackThis Log:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.3
Scan saved at 00:50:57, on 16/10/2003
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\ACS\acsd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\GEARSEC.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\GHOSTS~2.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7Debug\mdm.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton Utilities\NPROTECT.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\SPEEDD~1\nopdb.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\wanmpsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logitech\QCDriver\LVCOMS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\Mixer.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Popup Smasher\apdgui.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft ActiveSync\WCESCOMM.EXE
C:\Program Files\AOL 9.0b\aoltray.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\AiO\hp officejet g series\Bin\hpoavn07.exe
C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zapro.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\HEWLET~1\AiO\Shared\Bin\hpoevm07.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\hpoipm07.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\AiO\Shared\bin\hpOSTS07.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\AiO\Shared\bin\hpOFXM07.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Outlook Express\msimn.exe
C:\Program Files\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\ACD Systems\IDBSvr.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/ymsgr/defaults/sb/*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/ymsgr/defaults/sp/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.co.uk/
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/ymsgr/defaults/*http://my.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/ymsgr/defaults/sb/*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/ymsgr/defaults/sp/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/ymsgr/defaults/*http://my.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/ymsgr/defaults/su/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/ymsgr/defaults/su/*http://www.yahoo.com
F0 - system.ini: Shell=C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.exe
F2 - REG:system.ini: Shell=C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.exe
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {000006B1-19B5-414A-849F-2A3C64AE6939} - C:\WINDOWS\bi.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {00C6482D-C502-44C8-8409-FCE54AD9C208} - C:\Program Files\TechSmith\SnagIt 6\SnagItBHO.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Companion BHO - {13F537F0-AF09-11d6-9029-0002B31F9E59} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\ycomp5_0_2_4.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {16664845-0E00-11D2-8059-000000000000} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\ReGet Shared\Catcher.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\windows\downloaded program files\googletoolbar_en_2.0.95-deleon.dll
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {FDD3B846-8D59-4ffb-8758-209B6AD74ACC} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\mnyviewer.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Yahoo! Companion - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\ycomp5_0_2_4.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: ReGet Bar - {17939A30-18E2-471E-9D3A-56DD725F1215} - C:\Program Files\ReGetDx\iebar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: SnagIt - {8FF5E183-ABDE-46EB-B09E-D2AAB95CABE3} - C:\Program Files\TechSmith\SnagIt 6\SnagItIEAddin.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\windows\downloaded program files\googletoolbar_en_2.0.95-deleon.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\System32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LVCOMS] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logitech\QCDriver\LVCOMS.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [C-Media Mixer] Mixer.exe /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccRegVfy] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccRegVfy.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ad-aware] C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-aware 6\Ad-aware.exe +c
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [wcmdmgr] C:\WINDOWS\wt\backup\1.5.3.015\wcmdmgrl.exe -launch
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Popup Smasher] C:\Program Files\Popup Smasher\apdgui.exe /h
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Controlled StartUp] C:\Program Files\StartUp Organizer\Ctrl.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Adaware Bootup] C:\Program Files\Lavasoft Ad-Aware\Ad-aware.exe /Auto /Log "C:\Program Files\Lavasoft Ad-Aware\"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [H/PC Connection Agent] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft ActiveSync\WCESCOMM.EXE"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Update Detection] C:\Program Files\Microsoft Works\WkDetect.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [LDM] C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BackWeb-8876480.exe
O4 - Global Startup: AOL 9.0 Tray Icon.lnk = C:\Program Files\AOL 9.0b\aoltray.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HPAiODevice(hp officejet g series) - 1.lnk = C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\AiO\hp officejet g series\Bin\hpoavn07.exe
O4 - Global Startup: ZoneAlarm Pro.lnk = C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zapro.exe
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Restrictions present
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://c:\windows\downloaded program files\GoogleToolbar_en_2.0.95-deleon.dll/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward &Links - res://c:\windows\downloaded program files\GoogleToolbar_en_2.0.95-deleon.dll/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cac&hed Snapshot of Page - res://c:\windows\downloaded program files\GoogleToolbar_en_2.0.95-deleon.dll/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Do&wnload by ReGet Deluxe - C:\Program Files\Common Files\ReGet Shared\CC_Link.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download A&ll by ReGet Deluxe - C:\Program Files\Common Files\ReGet Shared\CC_All.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Si&milar Pages - res://c:\windows\downloaded program files\GoogleToolbar_en_2.0.95-deleon.dll/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate Page - res://c:\windows\downloaded program files\GoogleToolbar_en_2.0.95-deleon.dll/cmtrans.html
O9 - Extra button: Create Mobile Favorite (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Create Mobile Favorite... (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Real.com (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Money Viewer (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Medion-UK (HKCU)
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O12 - Plugin for .UVR: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPUPano.dll
O16 - DPF: ChatSpace Full Java Client 3.1.0.224 - http://surechat.com:9000/Java/cfs31224.cab
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} (QuickTime Object) - http://www.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {11260943-421B-11D0-8EAC-0000C07D88CF} (iPIX ActiveX Control) - http://www.ipix.com/download/ipixx.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99F7-4BB4-88D8-FA1D4F56A2AB} (YInstStarter Class) - http://download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/yinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {41F17733-B041-4099-A042-B518BB6A408C} - http://apple.speedera.net/qtinstall.info.apple.com/borris/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {5DBF08EF-4BDE-11D3-B8E4-0080C84E9C66} ([email protected] Control) - http://www.cyberlink.com.tw/[email protected]/tv/MediaShow.cab
O16 - DPF: {6CB5E471-C305-11D3-99A8-000086395495} - http://toolbar.google.com/data/en/deleon/1.1.54-deleon/GoogleNav.cab
O16 - DPF: {7A32634B-029C-4836-A023-528983982A49} - http://fdl.msn.com/public/chat/msnchat42.cab
O16 - DPF: {8714912E-380D-11D5-B8AA-00D0B78F3D48} (Yahoo! Webcam Upload Wrapper) - http://chat.yahoo.com/cab/yuplapp.cab
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/unicode/iuctl.CAB?37577.1791782407
O16 - DPF: {A17E30C4-A9BA-11D4-8673-60DB54C10000} (YahooYMailTo Class) - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/essentials/ymmapi_0727.dll
O16 - DPF: {C3DFA998-A486-11D4-AA25-00C04F72DAEB} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://sc.communities.msn.com/controls/PhotoUC/MsnPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {C606BA60-AB76-48B6-96A7-2C4D5C386F70} (PreQualifier Class) - http://help.blueyonder.co.uk/html/software/instantsupport/tool/files/MotivePreQual.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {F58E1CEF-A068-4C15-BA5E-587CAF3EE8C6} (MSN Chat Control 4.5) - http://fdl.msn.com/public/chat/msnchat45.cab


----------



## DVD Player (Oct 15, 2003)

I appreciate any help you can offer!

Many thanks!

DVD Player


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Run Hijack This again and put a check by these. Close all browser windows and "Fix checked"

F0 - system.ini: Shell=C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.exe

F2 - REG:system.ini: Shell=C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.exe

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {000006B1-19B5-414A-849F-2A3C64AE6939} - C:\WINDOWS\bi.dll

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [wcmdmgr] C:\WINDOWS\wt\backup\1.5.3.015\wcmdmgrl.exe -launch

O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Restrictions present

O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present

Restart your computer.


----------



## DVD Player (Oct 15, 2003)

Absolutely superb! Help just when I needed it.

Thank you so much!


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

You're Welcome! :up:


----------



## DVD Player (Oct 15, 2003)

Thought I had screwed-up on the donation thing as well but it seems to have made it through OK now.

Thanks again! 
DVD Player
UK
 :up:


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

And if your donation was $20 or more and your ads don't get turned off, please feel free to PM or email me


----------



## Dimitris (Sep 6, 2004)

I have exactly the same problem but different hijackthis output:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.7
Scan saved at 16:03:40, on 06/09/2004
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec_Client_Security\Symantec AntiVirus\DefWatch.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\EPSON\EBAPI\SAgent2.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec_Client_Security\Symantec AntiVirus\Rtvscan.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\atiptaxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\ICO.EXE
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Program Files\Sony\HotKey Utility\HKserv.exe
C:\Program Files\Sony\Jog Dial Navigator\JogServ2.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\ezSP_Px.exe
C:\Program Files\Conexant\AccessRunner ADSL\CnxDslTb.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\SYMANT~1\SYMANT~1\vptray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\nMtsk.exe
C:\Program Files\Winad Client\Winad.exe
C:\Program Files\Web_Rebates\WebRebates0.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\xlphlt.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Topmost Clock\TopMostClock.exe
C:\Program Files\Winad Client\WinClt.exe
C:\Program Files\PowerPanel\Program\PcfMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Linksys\Wireless-G Notebook Adapter\WPC54CFG.exe
C:\Program Files\Web_Rebates\WebRebates1.exe
C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
C:\Program Files\SpamPal\spampal.exe
C:\Program Files\Kazaa Lite K++\KazaaLite.kpp
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Dimitris\Desktop\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.enet.gr/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.club-vaio.sony-europe.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page_bak = http://www.enet.gr/
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - _{CFBFAE00-17A6-11D0-99CB-00C04FD64497} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {0000607D-D204-42C7-8E46-216055BF9918} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {AEECBFDA-12FA-4881-BDCE-8C3E1CE4B344} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvms.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {CE188402-6EE7-4022-8868-AB25173A3E14} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\mscb.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {F4E04583-354E-4076-BE7D-ED6A80FD66DA} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msbe.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {71ED4FBA-4024-4bbe-91DC-9704C93F453E} - (no file)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIModeChange] Ati2mdxx.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AtiPTA] atiptaxx.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mouse Suite 98 Daemon] ICO.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPLpr] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HKSERV.EXE] C:\Program Files\Sony\HotKey Utility\HKserv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [JOGSERV2.EXE] C:\Program Files\Sony\Jog Dial Navigator\JogServ2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ezShieldProtector for Px] C:\WINDOWS\System32\ezSP_Px.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CnxDslTaskBar] C:\Program Files\Conexant\AccessRunner ADSL\CnxDslTb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [vptray] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMANT~1\SYMANT~1\vptray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nMTaskBarService] nMtsk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [qbah] C:\WINDOWS\qbah.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ujcxez] C:\WINDOWS\ujcxez.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [tup] C:\WINDOWS\tup.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [xcdwt] C:\WINDOWS\xcdwt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dulixct] C:\WINDOWS\dulixct.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [efohyduj] C:\WINDOWS\efohyduj.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mdetect] C:\windows\tmp.0267.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RDLL] RunDll16.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [System Toolkit] C:\My Shared Folder\Windows XP Keygen.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BCWipeTM Startup] "C:\Program Files\Jetico\BCWipe\BCWipeTM.exe" startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Winad Client] C:\Program Files\Winad Client\Winad.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WebRebates0] "C:\Program Files\Web_Rebates\WebRebates0.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [rixwojhwjg] C:\WINDOWS\System32\xlphlt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [RDLL] RunDll16.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [TopmostClock] C:\Program Files\Topmost Clock\TopMostClock.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [drvddll.exe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\drvddll.exe
O4 - Startup: SpamPal.lnk = C:\Program Files\SpamPal\spampal.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.exe.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: PowerPanel.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Wireless-G Notebook Adapter Utility.lnk = C:\Program Files\Linksys\Wireless-G Notebook Adapter\WPC54CFG.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger (HKLM)
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.club-vaio.sony-europe.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.sony-europe.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.sonystyle-europe.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.vaio-link.com
O16 - DPF: {15AD4789-CDB4-47E1-A9DA-992EE8E6BAD6} - http://public.windupdates.com/get_f...175db52f3fd8:a2c609657aedc26a0559c58055eaf1e3
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.companion.yahoo.com/dl/toolbar/yiebio5_3_16_0.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: Domain = hep.ph.ic.ac.uk
O17 - HKLM\Software\..\Telephony: DomainName = hep.ph.ic.ac.uk
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: Domain = hep.ph.ic.ac.uk
O17 - HKLM\System\CS2\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: Domain = hep.ph.ic.ac.uk

Is there hope?


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

I'm closing this thread.

Anyone else with a similar problem please start a "New Thread".


----------

